# Smoked peach cobbler



## pa42phigh (May 23, 2019)

first time trying a peach cobbler in my mes 40. I smoked it for 75 minutes @275. Went with 1 load of alder didn’t want to over smoke,  turned out great


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2019)

looks great, hope I peaches this year never tried smoking desserts.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

That looks delicious.  I can't wait for peaches to be in season up here, 'cause I LOVE peach cobbler.
POINT
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 23, 2019)

I've never thought about smoking cobbler.  This goes on my to-do list.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 23, 2019)

Ive usually got the Dutch oven going on "smoke weekend" with peach cobbler being one of my fsvs... Never occured to me to smoke a cobbler...
Yours looks scrumptious...
It is now 9n my to do list for memorial day smoke since cobbler was on the menue anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

I love Peach Cobbler!!
I'll bet that one's awesome!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2019)

My favorite dessert. MMMM mmm. Less than 2 months until the early peaches arrive. Never considered smoking a cobbler.


----------



## levithan9 (May 23, 2019)

That looks amazing !!

Please post the recipe if you can. I might want to try it this weekend.


----------



## GATOR240 (May 23, 2019)

Now that's sounds like a great idea!


----------

